# Anyone's Tiels on Harrison's Bird Foods?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I am seriously thinking of putting Sunny on Harrison's bird foods because they are the only brand that can boast 100% organic. It is a bit pricier but I really want Sunny to have a good and happy life (although the little brat hardly deserves it ) and Harrison's is supposed to be the best brand recommended by vets. I have some questions for those who use Harrison's:

1) How long would a 1-pound bag of food last? The bag says to use within 4to 6 weeks after opening. Would it be okay if I make it last another 2 weeks so that I would only have to buy another bag once every 2 months? (Esp. if I were to keep it in the fridge which is what the instructions say on the bag if you want to keep it fresher)

2) Do you see a noticeable difference between Harrison's and the regular, "non-organic" pellets?

Please advise if you have used Harrison's before that will help me make my decision. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't used it yet, but I heard the same thing, it's the best, so when I was at the vet's office a couple days ago I bought some. It's not a real big bag and it cost over $10 and you can only get it from the vets, these are the drawbacks. I haven't switched them over yet, but I plan to begin the transition some time this week. I've heard others say that they saw a noticeable different in the feather quality and in the beak, it no longer seemed to peel as much, these are the reasons I decided to try it. I did notice the main difference between the brand I currently use and harrisons is that harrisons has no sugar and less salt, plus as you said everything is organic. I'll keep you posted on how my guys take to it!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a few samples coming soon. I'm not sure where I'd be able to buy it locally, as the website says the nearest place is 300 miles away. If you're worried about spoilage, you can always freeze some, make sure you get all the air out of the bags. I use those ziploc bags with the pump whenever I want to store dry goods in the freezer.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Mentha said:


> I have a few samples coming soon. I'm not sure where I'd be able to buy it locally, as the website says the nearest place is 300 miles away. If you're worried about spoilage, you can always freeze some, make sure you get all the air out of the bags. I use those ziploc bags with the pump whenever I want to store dry goods in the freezer.


Hmmm, freezing would be a bit tricky because they recommend you keep the food in its original packaging to maintain the highest level of freshness, plus I'm not sure if the texture would be affected once it has been frozen and thawed out again which Sunny may not like. I think I will actually go to the Harrison's web site and ask them what they think if I were to make one bag last 2 months instead of just 4-6 weeks, then I will let all of you know.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Hi Annie! My dudes have been on Harrison's for 9 years now. I think it will be just fine for those additional couple of weeks. I always buy the jumbo bag (5 pounds?) and freeze half of it because it's cheaper that way. A 5 pound bag lasts 2 tiels about 4 months so you'd really be set if you just have 1 bird and freeze it (though I don't know if it would be great after that long in the freezer). What you could do is leave out as much food as he'll eat in the 6 weeks, then portion the rest of the food into little bags or containers that hold 1 week's worth of food. Then when the 6 weeks are up, you could take out a new container of food each week.

As for health, Arthur is 12 years old and doing great. He's been on Harrison's for most of his life.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Berdnerd said:


> Hi Annie! My dudes have been on Harrison's for 9 years now. I think it will be just fine for those additional couple of weeks. I always buy the jumbo bag (5 pounds?) and freeze half of it because it's cheaper that way. A 5 pound bag lasts 2 tiels about 4 months so you'd really be set if you just have 1 bird and freeze it (though I don't know if it would be great after that long in the freezer). What you could do is leave out as much food as he'll eat in the 6 weeks, then portion the rest of the food into little bags or containers that hold 1 week's worth of food. Then when the 6 weeks are up, you could take out a new container of food each week.
> 
> As for health, Arthur is 12 years old and doing great. He's been on Harrison's for most of his life.


Hi Berdnerd, thanks for your helpful input. I was just scanning the Harrison's website and they are really adament about how you should NOT repackage the food but leave it in the original packaging to ensure maximum freshness. From your experience, is it that big a deal to repackage some of the food so I can freeze it for later? You repackage it and obviously your birds seem fine...


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me know what ya'll think of the Harrisons brand. The breeder I'm acquiring my birds from feeds Roudybush, so i bought that to feed them when they arrive. With the Roudybush no cuttlebone or extra calcium source is needed, it could cause over supplementation.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I contacted both Harrison's and Roudybush a few months ago, and both companies sent samples. The birds seem to go for the Harrison's over the Roudybush, although they would (of course, as they're used to the product) prefer their ZuPreem fruit blend pellets. I just got some avi-cakes the other day, and they've really been enjoying them. I think those might be a way to ween them from the colorful pellets, as I can provide color in fresh foods/toys while offering dull, natural pellets along with their other offerings.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been use Harrison's for a few months now. My vet recommended it. I can't comment on how it compares to other brands though. My guys certainly look healthy and they will eat it.


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

how do you recommend converting to a non seed food my bird is still young less than 6 months and he only eats seeds but I would like to convert him to a pellet type food I did buy some zupreem rainbow blend for cockatiels he would pick at them if i put them in my hand but he tried to eat them like seeds and they went flying I think that size may be to big for him


----------



## alexys339 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've just ordered a 1kg bag for my 2, hoping they convert to it easily, wishful thinking with mine. Have heard they are the best pellets around. It says they can be frozen but only in that bag because it helps keep the pellets fresh and hold in the vitamins?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all,

Thanks for your comments!

Shelagh, you are right in trying to convert your birds from coloured pellets to "more natural pellets". A staff from a pet store once told me that the plain pellets are always better for the birds as opposed to the coloured ones which are only to attract birds for those that are picky and would not eat the plain pellets.

Anastasia01, Harrison's has a supplement called the Bird Builder which is created exactly for that purpose---when you are trying to convert your seed-eater bird to pellets. Once your bird is fully converted to pellets, you can stop using it. Harrison's also has some "conversion kits" you can purchase which has several products in there so you can conveniently convert your seed-eater bird.

Alexys339, you are right. Harrison's recommends you leave the pellets in the original bag to maintain the highest level of freshness. However, I still plan on putting half in a ziploc bag and freezing it so I can make 1 bag last 2 months because I don't think it's that big a deal to repackage it just once and throwing it in the freezer quickly and making it last 8 weeks instead of 6 weeks. I did email Harrison's directly to ask their advice, and they did advise against using the food beyond 6 weeks after a bag has been opened whether you freeze it or not, but of course they will say that, so I think this is a decision we have to make on our own.

I recommend all of you to check out Harrison's website at www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com and esp. check out the Products, HBD Learning Center and FAQ's sections. I have learned so much from their website as to how to use their products, and if you still have questions, you can email them directly. I emailed them yesterday, and within 2 hours I got back a detailed response to my questions. 

In Toronto there are only a few vets that sell Harrison's products and the variety is limited. It is very hard to procure the High Potency Fine/Superfine (which is what you should put your tiels on for 6 months before putting them on the Adult Lifetime Fine/Superfine) so I spoke with a vet AND asked Harrison's directly as to whether or not I could just buy the High Potency Coarse and crush them myself to give to Sunny for the 6 months. The vet confirmed this would be fine, and Harrison's also confirmed that, although there IS a slight difference in the ingredients used for the High Potency Coarse and High Potency Fine/Superfine, it would be okay for me to just crush the Coarse and give that to Sunny and that lots of people have crushed the Coarse and fed them to parrotlets. The vet has ordered the Coarse for me and I should be able to pick them up today.

From now on, Sunny will be eating 100% organic for life, while Mommy and Grandpa eat cheap, pesticides-loaded scraps from cheap supermarkets. At this rate, he may even outlive us both!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

ho hum. i've had my bag of harrison's in the fridge for much longer than that. *contemplates*
so what exactly happens to this stuff if you keep it longer? cos if i can't keep it longer i can't justify buying it. 

mister seems to do really well on it. the vet has commented on his plumage from the extra protein it gives him. he still eats mostly seeds though.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it has more to do with liability than anything else. Being organic, there is probably a lot more to it that can go wrong. As long as it's frozen or refrigerated, it should last longer. I just got my box of samples, it's sitting in my lap right now. I'll be back with an update.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

All I can say is it was a big fail. The only bird that even attempted to eat any was the button quail, everyone else tasted it and threw them out of their bowls and out their cages. I mixed the samples in the seed hoping they may get a couple bites. Conversion to Kaytee was really easy, so they will eat pellets, they just don't like the Harrisons. I can see where this would take a lot of work, work I'd rather not deal with if I can't even find it locally.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was told a full pellet diet isn't healthy or good for birds, they need the variety of seeds and pellets to give them a balanced diet. I read somewhere a pellet only diet can cause liver problems (don't remember where I read it sorry) I have mine on a pellet and seed diet as recommended by my vet. They eat both and I've never had to convince them to do it either. Just a thought, but its good if Sunny will eat it!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree with the whole pellet diet. My birds like a variety of foods and pellets are just part of it. Since I have button quail in the bottom of some of my cages, my birds will even eat non-medicated turkey scratch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well chicken and such is actually good for them! My vet recommended I cook them up some plain chicken occasionally. I was kind of surprised lol.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Parrots are opportunistic and will eat just about anything people eat. They are not vegan like we'd like to think, they will eat chicken, and fish if given the chance.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is fish good for them? Because I wouldn't mind eating fish for lunch and making some for them too...I've wandered it but never knew.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Giving them a little bit won't hurt. The added protein is good but not in excess. Fish & chips probably not so much as a grilled steak though. A little canned tuna is good.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I can have canned tuna and they can too, just without all the added stuff. Guess they gonna be getting some more stuff added to their diet! And steak? Really? I like their taste in food!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I meant fish steak. I've never gave my birds beef however there are some diets that say to give them dog food and ground beef. I'm not sure about all the added protein. It would have to be a once a month or less food.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I put my girls on Harrison's but it's really expensive in Australia and they love it so it does not last long - especially if they poop in their food dishes occasionally. I serve it alternately with another well known brand in Australia, Vetafarm. They also eat a lot of veg and sprouts.
It's about $30 for a small bag here in Australia (I think it's 500g) and I can pay $20 for 2 kg of the other pellets. So it really is a bit of a luxury. Also I'm a bit dubious to what quarantine does to the pellets as they come into the country. Vetafarm is local so I presume it's fresher and probably retains more vitamins.

I honestly don't see what benefit chicken or fish would have if your birds get a rounded diet, and especially if they are fed egg occasionally. I would be too worried about them having too much protein. But if they love it, or steal it from you well I guess perhaps you can give in


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Belinda said:


> I put my girls on Harrison's but it's really expensive in Australia and they love it so it does not last long - especially if they poop in their food dishes occasionally. I serve it alternately with another well known brand in Australia, Vetafarm. They also eat a lot of veg and sprouts.
> It's about $30 for a small bag here in Australia (I think it's 500g) and I can pay $20 for 2 kg of the other pellets. So it really is a bit of a luxury. Also I'm a bit dubious to what quarantine does to the pellets as they come into the country. Vetafarm is local so I presume it's fresher and probably retains more vitamins.
> 
> I honestly don't see what benefit chicken or fish would have if your birds get a rounded diet, and especially if they are fed egg occasionally. I would be too worried about them having too much protein. But if they love it, or steal it from you well I guess perhaps you can give in


$30 for 500g? Holy Tiel Crest!!!  That is OUTRAGIOUS!!!  I won't be able to affor it either! Here in Toronto I get a 454g bag (1 pound) for $13, which I will stretch over 2 months, and that evens out to $6.50 per month which I don't think is too bad. Whew, and I thought that was pricey!!! Never shall I complain again.


----------



## Life-at-the-Zoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Anastacia01 said:


> how do you recommend converting to a non seed food my bird is still young less than 6 months and he only eats seeds but I would like to convert him to a pellet type food I did buy some zupreem rainbow blend for cockatiels he would pick at them if i put them in my hand but he tried to eat them like seeds and they went flying I think that size may be to big for him


I had the same problem with my birds. What I did was put a layer of pellets in the dish then I sprinkled GoldenFeast Australian Blend on top. You have to be persistent to get them to accept the new food. You might need to start mixing the pellets in with the seed and gradually decrease the amount of seed you are mixing in.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Annie said:


> $30 for 500g? Holy Tiel Crest!!!  That is OUTRAGIOUS!!!  I won't be able to affor it either! Here in Toronto I get a 454g bag (1 pound) for $13, which I will stretch over 2 months, and that evens out to $6.50 per month which I don't think is too bad. Whew, and I thought that was pricey!!! Never shall I complain again.


Jajaja, I should feed them some gold. At least then their poop might be worth something!


----------

